# Clear Bra LLumar VS 3M



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

:dunno: A local dealer in the Atlanta area told me that the LLumar clear bra is a better product than the 3M Invisa-shield. Does anyone have the LLumar film installed? The warranty is lifetime in LLumar VS. 2 years, (5 years installed by the mini dealer) on the 3M product. I have a few months till I take delivery (just ordered my MCS yesterday) which is better???


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

ZIPPY5150 said:


> :dunno: A local dealer in the Atlanta area told me that the LLumar clear bra is a better product than the 3M Invisa-shield. Does anyone have the LLumar film installed? The warranty is lifetime in LLumar VS. 2 years, (5 years installed by the mini dealer) on the 3M product. I have a few months till I take delivery (just ordered my MCS yesterday) which is better???


I'll take a shot at it...

Llumar is a new product, where as the 3M film has been out for a while. 3M is suppose to come out with a new film that will compete with the Llumar film.

3M has been the king for a while in that it is tough and has a clear coating that makes the film shiny, and also protects the film from absorbing dirt and grime; its main downsides are (1) its tendency of turning yellow (bad on light color cars), (2) harder to stretch/install due to the clear coating, and (3) not as transparent as some others (has a bit of orange peel look).

The new Llumar is suppose to be much more transparent. Ostensibly, given its short-time in the market, longevity and protection characteristics are not yet proven. Nonetheless, I've heard very good things about the new Llumar film.

FYI... I just just had Stongard kit installed on my hood/fenders using 3M, and Xpel kit installed on my bumper using Llumar. I had to go with this combo because Stongard didn't make the bumper kit for the 330i performance package.

There are other films out there (e.g., Avery), but they all have their own set of pros/cons. The word is that 3M and Llumar are the tops ones, with Llumar as the new kid, purportedly better, on the block. I hope this helps.

Ken


----------



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

The clear bra front end is a friggin' rip off. I have put 15K miles on my '03 and I have several chips and dents on the hood and bumper. Even the clear bra is peeling off. For 500 BUCKS (the cost of the bra) you can replace the bonnet and the bumper. MY ADVISE IS DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY. :thumbup:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

BimmerJustin said:


> The clear bra front end is a friggin' rip off. I have put 15K miles on my '03 and I have several chips and dents on the hood and bumper. Even the clear bra is peeling off. For 500 BUCKS (the cost of the bra) you can replace the bonnet and the bumper. MY ADVISE IS DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY. :thumbup:


Sorry to hear that... doesn't your clear bra have a warranty? If the hood needs a new paint job, shouldn't your clear bra company cover that?

Ken


----------

